# HP-Z800 Workstation not booting into BIOS



## paulblaze (Nov 14, 2015)

- 2x X5690 3.46Ghz XEON 6 core processors
- 192Gb 10600 DDR3 RAM
- 480Gb SSD and 300Gb SAS 
- NVIDIA 2x Quadro 6000 6Gb GDDR5
- System Logic Board 591182-001 460838-003
- Windows 10 Pro
My Z800 was not able to run SLI 
with or without the jumper cable... installing latest NVIDIA drivers did not help
I have made 3 System Logic Board's inoperable... 
Finely locating the problem in BIOS-Advance setting
I was enabling in Slot-2 and Slot-5 COMPUTE ...... HP was not much of Help..
Has anyone had same problem and found a resolution??:sad:


----------



## paulblaze (Nov 14, 2015)

paulblaze said:


> - 2x X5690 3.46Ghz XEON 6 core processors
> - 192Gb 10600 DDR3 RAM
> - 480Gb SSD and 300Gb SAS
> - NVIDIA 2x Quadro 6000 6Gb GDDR5
> ...


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Is that correct....192 GB of RAM? 

So what is exactly your problem? So state that you can't get into your BIOS as the thread title...yet in the post you say you found the problem in the advanced setting of the BIOS, which means you can get into the BIOS. 

So I'm confused as to what your issue is?


----------



## paulblaze (Nov 14, 2015)

OK .... First I couldn't get The SLI so after getting the jumper few driver installations ..
Few different settings in BIOS ...still no SLI decided to reset to default BIOS restarted the Z800 turned on after few minutes I got 6 bips fife times .... I was told Motherboard gone
that was the first one


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

A few things to remember when doing SLI or crossfire....the GPU's must be compatible for it and your PSU must have enough wattage to run both cards and be compatible for SLI/Crossfire. A specifically your mobo must be able to run SLI/Crossfire.


----------



## paulblaze (Nov 14, 2015)

Number 2 motherboard was same except this time I was changing settings through HP app. different scenarios.... restarted another one gone... The 3rd I specifically only changed the COMPUTE settings and the result was the same


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

After doing some checking on those GPU's you've got....seems that they're not SLI compatible.....from a review.

Quadro SLI only works on a couple of certified workstations from Dell, HP and Lenovo. It will not work with any consumer motherboard.

reference link: PNY Quadro 6000 VCQ6000-PB 6GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 Workstation Video Card - Newegg.com


----------



## paulblaze (Nov 14, 2015)

Yes ... I was assured by HP it should be working ...they still can't resolve my case...


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

So what do you do with this setup you have? From the specs, you have a server setup (mobo/cpu) and then you're using workstation GPU's....


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

What brand are those Nvida Quadro GPU's....XFX, PNY, Gigabyte....so I can find the specific details for SLI with them.


----------



## paulblaze (Nov 14, 2015)

My GPU is..... HP's QUADRO 6000 and certified by NVIDIA and HP


----------



## paulblaze (Nov 14, 2015)

bassfisher6522 said:


> So what do you do with this setup you have? From the specs, you have a server setup (mobo/cpu) and then you're using workstation GPU's....


MODULAR Concrete Accommodation/Housing/Commercial ..... CAD Design Render


----------

